

Sending a whatsapp message from your app to multiple whatsapp contacts - yarvindeashwar

Hey,
To invite people to our app. Is there a way we can make our users send a message to multiple whatsapp contacts.
======
sanjaydabhdey
9860803949

~~~
sanjaydabhdey
sanjaydabhdey

